# Possible horse



## BreanneAlter (Jul 2, 2014)

She stands under herself, and something is off about her shoulder (can't quite tell, can anyone tell me what i am seeing?)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChevysMyBoy (Jan 2, 2013)

From the picture she's like, leaning forward over her shoulder. I can't quite explain it but she almost looks like Michael jackson when he does his lean forward leg thing. She certainly is tubby, but she's a cutie!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

My concern would be insulin issues. She has that look. She's probably going to be a "too easy" keeper. Keeping the weight off, once you get it off, will be a fight I think.

Even once the weight comes of she will still look just as fine boned. I don't like her legs.

Definitely see Andalusian X (or something similar) I think she is a little long backed and will be heavy on the forehand but nicely built.

I do like her but the potential of future weight issues would be a big concern for me.


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

The other information that I have on her weight: she was underweight when the current owner got her back in January. They've since then pretty much been feeding her up. She had a ton of hay in with her. I would worry more about founder right now. 

She is leaning forward. She wanted to keep moving towards the person who I had holding her. I didn't manage to get a solid conformation shot because she had her head turned to me or was wanting to move.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amigoboy (Feb 14, 2014)

I Believe it´s called Saber Leg on the front, you can see how she is curved back from the knee down to the Hoof.

She´s over the hill so I would not expect too much from her than being a hay burner.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

For what you are planning this horse will do fine. She is a little back at the knee and a little tied at the knee.. but at 13.2 hands she is a pony and from what you plan and at 15 she is still sound.. go for it. She would do some nice dressage I think too. 

She is built up hill some... so will be easy to ride and easy to train. Neck is set a bit high with a tie to her shoulder that is all Andalusian. 

Get some pounds off her.. go easy on the grain.. she looks pony fat and needs to be slimmer. Work her and enjoy her. 

Nice looking pony!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

She is so cute :>!! She is definitely overweight, but that's fixable...


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't think she's "over the hill" at all, and the OP knows what she's getting into.

Doesn't sound like they're looking for a futurity horse here..

Plenty of horses are living to 30+ these days. This mare seems healthy aside from the weight. If I were looking for an all around/kids horse her age wouldn't stop me one bit. In fact for that I wouldn't want one any younger. It's just something to be aware of that's all, it doesn't necessarily mean anything.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I would definitely be concerned about the weight and the cresty appearance of the neck. If the feet are bad, she may already be laminitic.

Her whole front quarter area looks odd. Her front legs almost look... forward... of where they should be. When I trace up a line vertically from her elbow, it hits the front of the withers. Looking at pictures of my own horse, when I do the same on him, it hits the middle of his withers. I've never noticed conformation quite like this one and not quite sure how she would hold up to jumping (even small jumps).

She could still make a great kid's/light riding horse, but that would be based more on temperament than anything else.


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

I only really have one other picture of her at the moment and I don't think it's any better. I am aware with the age and it doesn't bother me. I wasn't worried about laminitis with her feet issues. They just need proper trimming. Angles are off. 

Temperament wise, she reminded me of my half Arab who is 27 and about ready to retire. I don't want to push her hard and I'm wanting to find a similar temperament.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

